# HP auflösung ändern aber wie?



## tattoo (28. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich habe ein kleines oder besser gesagt ein grosses Problem.
Ich habe meine HP in einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 erstellt nun haben meine Kumpels nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768 wie kann ich das ändern das die Seiten in der Auflösung 1024x768 angezeigt werden?
Nur zur Info ich habe es in Frontpage 2003 erstellt.
Muss ich jetzt die ganze HP neu erstellen?


----------



## Peter Klein (28. Juni 2007)

Du könntest die Breitenangaben in % angeben, wäre denke ich mal die einfachste Lösung, weil ich nicht weiss wie fit Du bist was HTML/CSS angeht.


----------



## tattoo (28. Juni 2007)

Danke Peter für deine Antwort.
könnte mann eine Homepage erstellen in Frontpage wo sich den Browser 1024x768 und 1280x1024 selbst anpasst?


----------



## Napofis (28. Juni 2007)

über die % angaben wird das ganze an die auflösung angepasst egal ob größer oder kleiner

teste es einfach mal und am besten auch immer mit verschiedenen browsern


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2007)

@Napofis: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich mit der Netiquette bekannt machen, und dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, auf die in diesem Forum großer Wert gelegt wird. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Napofis (28. Juni 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> @Napofis: Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich mit der Netiquette bekannt machen, und dich bitten, in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, auf die in diesem Forum großer Wert gelegt wird. Vielen Dank!



wieso ist das so wichtig

meine rechtschreibung ist recht bescheiden 
könnt ihr nicht sowas wie ne kontrolle einbaun?
so für deppen wie mich?


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2007)

Ich zitiere dann mal den entsprechenden Punkt aus der Netiquette:



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen.*"Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.*


----------



## Napofis (28. Juni 2007)

Ihr seid ja knallhart mit so etwas!
Aber ich werde es mal versuchen es Euch recht zu machen, aber seid bitte
nicht so pingelich und prüft jedes Wort.
Denn das Forum hier gefällt mir soweit ganz gut.


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2007)

Don't panic: Du musst hier keine fehlerfreien Beiträge ins Forum stellen, denn Tippfehler passieren schliesslich jedem mal im Eifer des Gefechts.


----------



## Napofis (28. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich passieren mir die auch so, ganz nebenbei.
Deutsch war noch nie meine Stärke deshalb wär sone EDIT so eine /EDIT Rechtschreibprüfng doch garnichtmal so schlecht, oder?

Oder eine Art T9 mod, das bei dem Eintippen der Nachricht ein Wortvorschlag zu sehen ist.


----------



## Yann2007 (1. Juli 2007)

ist es nicht auch ein bisschen blöd wenn ihr in so einem thread über die nettiquette diskutiert? finde ich zumindest.. ich bin auf diesen thread gestoßen weil ich tatsählich hilfe brauche bei dem thema um das es eigentlich ging, doch hier finde ich keine hilfe sondern bloß dünnes gerede was eigentlich keinen so wirklich interessiert!


----------



## Napofis (1. Juli 2007)

dann stell doch einfach deine frage


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2007)

@Yann2007: Dann sollte es dich interessieren, dass die Netiquette auch für dich gilt, und dein Beitrag aus demselben Grund gegen sie verstößt.


----------



## Yann2007 (2. Juli 2007)

aber was bringt ein forum wenn man sich nicht einmal frei zu anderen posts äußern darf?! das verstößt wiederrum gegen die Funktion bzw den Sinn eines Forums...

Naja, bei mir dreht sich das Problem immernoch um die gleiche Frage: Wie man die Auflösung global ändern kann.

Ich habe 5 frames, linke navigatiuon, rechte navigation, top, bottom und mainframe.. 

einige user haben das problem, dass der rechte bzw auch der linke frame verzerrt angezeigt wird, bzw nur teile davon...


----------



## ssurfer (2. Juli 2007)

Teil uns doch mal einen Link mit, dann sehen wir, was du gemacht hast.
Und es ist einfacher zu helfen, wenn du nicht weiterkommst bei der Verwendung von %-Angaben an stelle von px-Angaben.


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2007)

Yann2007 hat gesagt.:


> aber was bringt ein forum wenn man sich nicht einmal frei zu anderen posts äußern darf?! das verstößt wiederrum gegen die Funktion bzw den Sinn eines Forums...


Deine Meinung darfst du hier sehr wohl frei kundtun, aber bitte im Rahmen der Netiquette, die wir alle mit der Registrierung anerkannt haben.

Und in Punkt 15 wird nun mal auf die Beachtung der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik hingewiesen - siehe hierzu meinen Post - was auch für dich gilt.

@Topic: Vermutlich hast du dein Frameset mit festen Breiten-/Höhenangaben eingerichtet, weshalb bei kleineren Bildschirmauflösungen Teile des Framesets "verschwinden". Das Stichwort lautet hier "Relative Breiten- und Höhenangaben", also "%-Angaben" anstelle von Pixel. 

Aber dieser Vorschlag wurde ja schon gleich zu Beginn des Threads in Post #2 unterbreitet.


----------



## Yann2007 (2. Juli 2007)

http://mod-server.sytes.net/wow/index.php

<-- is aber nich immer online weil das noch lokal auf meinem arbeitspc läuft.

bissel schwierig alles in tabellen zu fassen weils inzwischen fast 120 seiten sind...
die frameset angaben sind bereits standardmäßig von mir in %-angaben gefasst

(sry wenn wieder rechtschreibfehler oder umgangssprache enthalten ist, aber so redet man nunmal zuhaufe im netz, kann ich auch nichts dafür, ich habs nicht erfunden!)


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2007)

Hi!


Yann2007 hat gesagt.:


> http://mod-server.sytes.net/wow/index.php
> 
> <-- is aber nich immer online weil das noch lokal auf meinem arbeitspc läuft.
> 
> ...


Wenn du die Forenregeln bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht anerkennen und respektieren willst, ist das selbstverständlich deine freie Entscheidung, aber hiermit dann auch das Ende deiner Mitgliedschaft in unserem Forum.

Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass wir bei dir jetzt eine Ausnahme machen, nur weil es im Netz üblich ist, alles klein zu schreiben?

Auf tutorials.de ist es das nicht.

Ciao!


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2007)

Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatik sind nicht unbedingt dein Problem. Woran du dich aber unbedingt halten solltest ist die Groß-/Kleinschreibung, die hast du nämlich genausowenig erfunden und wir bemühen uns trotzdem sie hier einzuhalten.

Dies ist nicht nur eine Bitte, sondern höflicher Umgang mit den Mitgliedern auf tutorials.de.

Edit: Verdammt ist der Michi schnell.


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2007)

Dabei hätte ich doch noch zu gerne erfahren, ob es einen bestimmten Grund für das Frameset gibt, wo doch offensichtlich PHP zur Verfügung steht. :suspekt:


----------

